# Looking to quickly drive screws into plywood



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

I build shipping creates out of 3/8 or 1/2 inch plywood to ship machined metal parts for a job shop. Usually only 1-3 parts per create and approx 50 pounds. Typical size say 3.5' long by 10" square.

I'm looking for a dedicated tool (inexpensive) that can drive screws in quickly and the customers must be able to remove the screws to open the box on the receiving end. Currently I use approx 1" screws with a drill which works fine but thought there must be a faster way.

I saw this Stanley Bostitch MINI PN50 (Link below with picture) impact nailer which I think would be ideal if it uses some type of faster that can be simply removed at a latter time, perhaps only using a screw driver or drill. The mini only cost about $40.

Open for any ideas.

Thanks JT


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

No link.

How bout a screw shooter, (drywall gun).

Zip Zip Zip, takes some practice tho.


----------



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks - one thing I did not mention is cost of the fasteners - is is safe to assume the screws for an auto nailer like for the drywall gun is double convential screws.


Here is a link to the MINI saw, which was just an idea:

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...DUCT&PARTNUMBER=PN50&SDesc=Mini+Impact+Nailer


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is used for driving nails...not screws.

(Palm nailer) :yes:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

screws are expensive compared to nails or staples.

By your screws by the pallet and you will get better deals.


----------



## watermelonsoup (Dec 17, 2010)

We have a couple of these at work, mainly for laying sub floor, but you can take the extension off and they work perfect for what your doing, however it may be one of the pricier options. I have noticed that our framers have been using a special type of hybrid screw/nail for fastening the sub floor, its shot in with a ring nailer i believe and can be taken out with a drill cause part of the shaft has threads and a robertson head aswell. You'll have to look in to those cause i'm not exactly sure what there called, but i do know they exist. I'm pretty sure they're cheaper than screws too, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/14420/Screws/Interior-Wood-Screws/TurboGold-Screws/4-x-30-Turbogold

These screws claimed to drive in without pilot hole. I use them.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do these crates you are building have solid wood supports around the corners and the top? Or are you driving the screws directly into the edge of the plywood? The latter would not be good becuse of holding power.

Can the receiver of the crates not just use a pry bar and pry the top off? Or does the crate have to be reusable. If it is OK to just pry the top off then nails are OK. 

George


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Time and cost wise ...cheaper to shoot nails.

Reusability or extra holding power..... screws..... but not comparable in price.....YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR !!!!!!

QUIK-DRIVE and others have auto feeding setups and large assortment of screws..... YOU CAN JUMP IN at any price range.

Personally I've used the Quik-drive for approx. 12 yrs + and have great service from tool and they offer periodically upgrades / trade up deals. I have the pro series but also have an older drill attatchment style I use on a cordless occassionally.

Have a Blessed day,

Tim


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

If you are looking for something cost efective, stay away from Bostitch. I bought the Bostitch combo, came with compressor, finish nailer, brad nailer and stapler without realizing they will only shoot Bostitch fasteners which are very pricey compared to other fasteners. If you dont mind the additional cost, they seem to be pretty good tools.


----------



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

*Need to do some experimenting*

Need to do some experimenting and speak to the boss after the first of the year. Thanks all and can not believe how active this site is - so glad I found it.


Happy holidays-
JT


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure why the person receiving it has to be able to unscrew it.
I would just use 7/16 crown staples.


----------



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

*Removing fastners*

I suppose prying the staples is easy enough so not an issue. I guess that, the staples, would only be feasible for the smaller (3/8" thk) plywood and not the 1/2." I that a fair assumption? We switch up the thickness depending on how heavy the part is.

Thanks Pirate!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Providing you have a framework,

1 1/4" crown staples will hold 1/2" real well.


----------



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

*Gun used to drive crown staples*

mdntrdr-

Would this gun be suitable for driving the crown staples - it's only $25?


http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-1-4-quarter-inch-crown-air-stapler-97521.html

JT


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Jack of some trades said:


> mdntrdr-
> 
> Would this gun be suitable for driving the crown staples - it's only $25?
> 
> ...


 
That would prolly work for a while.

If you are going to be using it alot, I would recommend one with higher quality.

I have had the Porter Cable for years, $100, it was used hard daily for atleast 2 yrs. and is still going strong.


----------

